# Strategic/pinpoint Glypho Apps



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey everyone,

So I have been fighting an uphill battle with Orchard grass in my TTTF lawn. One are (About 6 x 6) is so bad, I am seriously thinking about nuking it and laying sod. In all honesty, I probably SHOULD just nuke my lawn, but I don't have the fortitude to do so. So my plan is just getting a little better year by year. One thing that has remained constant is this darn orchard grass and some quack grass too. During the Summer months when I'm not pushing Nitrogen and my lawn is going semi dormant it pops its little head up like a sore thumb. So I want to kill it. Buttt I don't want to kill the grass around it.

I have seen folk say use a glove, but if I go around doing that my back is going to kill me all that bending down. I've got enough of it where I know it'll be a pain. I saw @GrassDaddy 's video about the weed wick, but it looks like they don't make them any longer. I can't find one anywhere. The closest thing I could find is this: https://www.amleo.com/weed-wand-magic-applicator/p/WWA/ But my fear is that with that applicator style, I'll only really be able to get the crown of the weed and not the leaves. Would just dabbing the crown be enough to kill it?

Thanks!


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

How about something like this: https://www.amleo.com/sideswipe-herbicide-applicator/p/S100/

Google The Wicker Lawn


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

I saw something like that @SpiveyJr but it seemed like overkill. I will say the reviews haven't been promising from the ones I saw...lol. Maybe I'll forced to try one of those types. I Googled the Wicker Lawn but didn't see anything relevant. Did you type that right?


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Pretty low tech, but I just use a sponge paint brush and a solo cup filled with glyphosate. That might work for you if you can't find a product you like.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

You could probably DIY a weed wick with a QTip or Cotton ball taped to a stick, full strength glypho shouldnt take much coverage to kill a plant quick.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Would this style of application work on nutsedge? Or just kill the leaves with the nut intact?

I know theres sedgehammer but I have so very little in one spot.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

ryeguy said:


> Pretty low tech, but I just use a sponge paint brush and a solo cup filled with glyphosate. That might work for you if you can't find a product you like.


Yeah I was looking at my lawn this morning thinking that I might just have to suck it up and stop being lazy...LOL! How do those foam brushes do with dripping? Do you just ringing them out before you start wiping? At such a cheap pricepoint, I don't care if it works or not. LOL



FuzzeWuzze said:


> You could probably DIY a weed wick with a QTip or Cotton ball taped to a stick, full strength glypho shouldnt take much coverage to kill a plant quick.


I saw a DIY on YT, I was just afraid of drippage getting on the precious little good turf I've got! LOL


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Thick n Dense said:


> Would this style of application work on nutsedge? Or just kill the leaves with the nut intact?
> 
> I know theres sedgehammer but I have so very little in one spot.


I asked this before, the consensus was a sedge-specific product works much better than glyphosate.



mytmouse said:


> Yeah I was looking at my lawn this morning thinking that I might just have to suck it up and stop being lazy...LOL! How do those foam brushes do with dripping? Do you just ringing them out before you start wiping? At such a cheap pricepoint, I don't care if it works or not. LOL


Yep just press the brush against the inside of the cup to ensure there are no drips. You really don't need a wet brush to give the plant an effective dose, especially if you mix it strong. I like to use marking dye in there too so I can easily see how accurate I'm being.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

When painting weeds is it recommended to use straight concentrate glyphosate? I've been using the water-contrentrate mix.



FuzzeWuzze said:


> You could probably DIY a weed wick with a QTip or Cotton ball taped to a stick, full strength glypho shouldnt take much coverage to kill a plant quick.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think someone should try this. It is a gel and I think some duck tape to a pole might make painting round up easier.

RoundUp Precision Gel Weed & Grass Killer 5 OZ (150ML) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C4290ES/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_BcpjDbB4XJ023


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> I think someone should try this. It is a gel and I think some duck tape to a pole might make painting round up easier.
> 
> RoundUp Precision Gel Weed & Grass Killer 5 OZ (150ML) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C4290ES/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_BcpjDbB4XJ023


That's pretty cool.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Gotcha @ryeguy I'm going to give this a go when I get back from vacation.

@Ortho-Doc How effective has it been watered down?

@g-man I saw that when I was looking for an option! It's like the Right Guard Gel for weeds! LOL I like the concept, but I'd be worried about how hard it would be to get it on the grassy weeds.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

I just go out there with a spray bottle of glyphosate and drip it on an offender. Any collateral damage is way less than what my dog does.

B


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@mytmouse it smoked it.



mytmouse said:


> Gotcha @ryeguy I'm going to give this a go when I get back from vacation.
> 
> @Ortho-Doc How effective has it been watered down?
> 
> @g-man I saw that when I was looking for an option! It's like the Right Guard Gel for weeds! LOL I like the concept, but I'd be worried about how hard it would be to get it on the grassy weeds.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I actually have the round-up gel. It's sticky gooey stuff. I want to crack it open and find another method and skip the deodorant style applicator. It does work very well killing stuff, but I feel like swiping doesn't do much and I have to press down on the weed/grassy weed (quackgrass for me) harder than I am comfortable with. It is sort of frustrating to me when using it as it is sold. 
I could see, if you have the patience, using a q-tip with the gel and it would work really well, less chance of application error or collateral damage (spilling, dripping).


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> I actually have the round-up gel. It's sticky gooey stuff. I want to crack it open and find another method and skip the deodorant style applicator. It does work very well killing stuff, but I feel like swiping doesn't do much and I have to press down on the weed/grassy weed (quackgrass for me) harder than I am comfortable with. It is sort of frustrating to me when using it as it is sold.
> I could see, if you have the patience, using a q-tip with the gel and it would work really well, less chance of application error or collateral damage (spilling, dripping).


Completely agree. I used this stuff on some ky31 and it wasn't very accurate because it's really gelly so you had to push somewhat to get it to stick to the plant. Then I was accidentally putting gel on good grass that was intertwined. It worked on whatever it touched though.

Also applied it to my armpits but it didn't help with my BO. Kidding of course.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Alright I got to painting the weeds yesterday using the foam brush. I swear it didn't seem like hardly any got on it, but we'll see in a few days! If nothing else, I got my squats in. LOL!


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

mytmouse said:


> Alright I got to painting the weeds yesterday using the foam brush. I swear it didn't seem like hardly any got on it, but we'll see in a few days! If nothing else, I got my squats in. LOL!


I'll be doing this with all of the quackgrass that is getting out of control in my backyard within the next couple days. My wife is going to think I'm a psycho. Ha. Please keep us updated. Did you have any problems with dripping with the foam brush?


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

A trick that worked for me- 1. let the weeds grow up tall above the turf 2. add marker die to the glyphostate 3. wear quality disposable gloves and trap the weed between your thumb and the sponge and pull up on the weed. It basically will allow you to apply a little pressure and make sure the weed is well painted/covered with the herbicide. Using this techique I was able to triple the speed of painting the weeds and feel confident the weed was going to die.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Ortho-Doc said:


> A trick that worked for me- 1. let the weeds grow up tall above the turf 2. add marker die to the glyphostate 3. wear quality disposable gloves and trap the weed between your thumb and the sponge and pull up on the weed. It basically will allow you to apply a little pressure and make sure the weed is well painted/covered with the herbicide. Using this techique I was able to triple the speed of painting the weeds and feel confident the weed was going to die.


Were you fighting Quackgrass or something else? How many applications did it take for the plant to die off?


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm fighting goose grass. It started dying after about 5 days.

=jrubb42 post_id=189556 time=1563380343 user_id=6028]


Ortho-Doc said:


> A trick that worked for me- 1. let the weeds grow up tall above the turf 2. add marker die to the glyphostate 3. wear quality disposable gloves and trap the weed between your thumb and the sponge and pull up on the weed. It basically will allow you to apply a little pressure and make sure the weed is well painted/covered with the herbicide. Using this techique I was able to triple the speed of painting the weeds and feel confident the weed was going to die.


Were you fighting Quackgrass or something else? How many applications did it take for the plant to die off?
[/quote]


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

I'll definitely let you know @jrubb42 My Orchardgrass and dallisgrass were out of control since I last mowed Weds and was on vacation until late Monday night. They stuck out like sore thumbs which was great to get the orchardgrass. I did do the pinch method as @Ortho-Doc mentioned and it definitely moistened the leaf better, BUT I also got a little heavy with my pinches and had some drip too. TBH where the weeds are there isn't a ton of desired turf anyway so I am not stressing too hard. But it will be interesting to see if I get a consistent kill rate across the board doing the pinch vs paint method. I will say the pinch method is a million times better when doing grassy weeds like orchard grass. They just want to move so much when you rub them. The dallisgrass was flimsy too, but the broader leaf made it easier to get it done.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

@mytmouse thanks for the response. I'll keep an eye on this thread the next couple weeks. Did you end up mixing the glyphosate with water or just using it straight from the bottle?


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

jrubb42 said:


> @mytmouse thanks for the response. I'll keep an eye on this thread the next couple weeks. Did you end up mixing the glyphosate with water or just using it straight from the bottle?


I mixed it with water. I was using compare and save glypho. They have a rate for a 24 ounce spray bottle. .5oz for tough weeds. So I threw bout an ounce in there. LOL. I used an old cup I got from a UVA game and it handled the 24 ounces.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Tenacity will kill that goose grass.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Babaganoosh said:


> Tenacity will kill that goose grass.


The goose grass is in my zoysia. I think tenacity cannot be applied on warm season. grasses.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Ortho-Doc said:


> Babaganoosh said:
> 
> 
> > Tenacity will kill that goose grass.
> ...


Before I discovered tenacity I used to cut the bunch close to the ground or pull em out after it's nice and wet. It's working. Each year I have less.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Well I have an update... The quackgrass was smokkkeeddd! I think the wider blades made it easier to paint them. The Orchard grass, not so effective.  I probably should have gone the pinching method that @Ortho-Doc recommended to get better coverage on the blades. I might even try a pair of these finger cot thingys and just ditch the brush all together: https://www.amazon.com/Tcplyn-Anti-Static-Fingertips-Industrial-Protection/dp/B07NZBP891 With high quality gloves underneath of course!


----------

